# Giant Defy Composite 2



## wanderinwalker (May 10, 2012)

My new Defy Comp 2 in the wild. OK, this was back in November and December, just a little delayed to getting around to sharing.










This is my second road bike, first was an alloy-frame Trek 2.1 (which was a bit too big but I didn't realize it until this past summer). I was originally planning to make the jump in the spring, but the shop I picked this up from was having an end-of-season sale. So...










I've only put about 500 miles on the bike. So far I've found it a more comfortable ride than my Trek. It doesn't seem to buzz and rattle as heavily. The SRAM/Apex shifting was quick to adjust to from the Tiagra on the Trek. I'm really looking forward to the coming longer, warmer days and putting some miles on it.

That was about it, no real questions or point, just wanted to share.


----------



## MyaLover (Aug 8, 2011)

Excellent. I made the switch from Trek to a Defy a few years ago and the comfort is amazing in comparison. Is this a 2012? Very sharp color combo.

Roll safe buddy, and enjoy!


----------



## wanderinwalker (May 10, 2012)

Yes, it's a 2012. The black/white/red in gloss looks great and preferable to stealth matte black IMO.


----------

